# Wen Hair Products



## Dragonfly (Apr 5, 2008)

I just saw this infomercial today. I believe the name of the shampoo was Wen. It is a shampoo and conditioner combined, but with no sulphates and so forth. It listes for $29.99 plus there were a few other products included.

I'm curious if anyone has used this product(s). And what your opinions are. The models' hair looks beautiful but it could all be smoke and mirrors.


----------



## girly_girl (Apr 5, 2008)

I have the WEN fig Cleansing conditioner. I have actually got two sets with the Fig Oil and sweet almond styling creme. I have used almost a whole bottle and it was ok, but I got tired of using too much of it to clean my hair. Other than that it works pretty good. From what I've heard though there isn't anything in there that isn't in a regular conditioner except the oil that's in it.


----------



## Saja (Apr 7, 2008)

I seen that today to....I was wondering how good it was.


----------



## luxotika (Apr 7, 2008)

Is the price of $29.99 for a liter?


----------



## Dragonfly (Apr 7, 2008)

I don't think it was a liter - maybe half. It dispences from a pump.


----------



## girly_girl (Apr 7, 2008)

It's a 16 oz. and they sugest using about 20-25 pumps per use, plus 1-2 as a leave in. I have short hair, and mine hasn't lasted very long. I got the 3 piece set for $65.00


----------



## Dragonfly (Apr 7, 2008)

If I can remember the infomercial properly, I think they recommended using a lot of the shampoo/conditioner combo. And after rincing it all out, putting a small amount back in, as a leave in conditioner.

I'm wondering if it is no different (or better) than any 2 in 1, without the lathering agents.


----------



## katee (Apr 8, 2008)

I've read alot about this....it's called "conditioner washing." It apparently takes a little while for your hair to adjust to it. The gals on another board that I'm a member of swear by conditioner washing, but they insist that you're better off using an inexpensive, very light conditioner. Favorites over there are the VO5 Kiwi &amp; Lime and Suave Milk &amp; Honey.

Here are the instructions:

Apply conditioner to wet hair. Use enough, you'll need a lot more than if you were using shampoo.

Concentrate on massaging the conditioner into the scalp area. Take your time, this is one of the most important steps and one that's frequently done incorrectly.

Let it stay on while you do other things in the shower - this is an important step also. Some cover their hair with a shower cap at this point. You must let the conditioner stay on the hair for a while for it to work to cleanse your hair.

Add a little water and continue to work the conditioner through the length of the hair.

Rinse completely, longer than you think you need to - yet another important step that's often done incorrectly.

Apply your usual conditioner to length of the hair only.

Rinse again.

It may take time for your hair and scalp to adjust to this method, but don't give up. It takes time for your scalp to adjust from producing a lot of oil to compensate for the stripping that so many shampoos do. If you've used any sort of silicone laden product, you should clarify before starting COing.


----------



## Dragonfly (Apr 10, 2008)

Thanks Katee.

I am definately going to try this in June, once the humidity sets it.


----------



## lavenderpink (Aug 27, 2008)

I use that cu***ber aloe 32 oz size, and LOVE LOVE IT, but cant be buying this too frequently, i use this now once a month and use my honey child honey berry shampoo and conditioner, and peppermint tea tree leave in daily, these two are my fav's in hair products.


----------



## cindyks625 (Aug 28, 2008)

QVC carries a ton of it and they do intro prices and bundles. Sometimes free shipping too. You might be able to get a better price than on the infomercial. I want to try it too!


----------



## pink.princess (Aug 28, 2008)

I saw the informercial too! It sucks me in every time!!! hehe

But I didn't realize you needed so much of it for one shower! Wow! So it's more like a conditioner than a shampoo and you wash your hair with conditioner?


----------



## lavenderpink (Aug 29, 2008)

I love wen cu***ber aloe, but I tend to use just enough so my bottle will last longer, I think this company is just looking to rack up business,they recommend us to use more so we run out faster of there products, and buy another economy size so we end up finacially broke, and them richer, so I use less, and it works just as good using less as a whole bottle of it on your hair, I would use it as a regular Co wash. Dont use too much, This company will make you broke, just use to your discretion.


----------

